# windows 7 screenshots!!!



## philbrown23 (May 26, 2008)

http://wepokers.blogspot.com/2008/05/microsoft-confirms-windows-7-for-2010.html

check it out guys! I found this like 20 minutes ago!


----------



## SK-1 (May 26, 2008)

The GUI seems more refined.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 26, 2008)

Too fancy.. I just wanna play games and surf the web! I dont need flashing crap and transparent windows that fly around everywhere! Thats why I like XP..


----------



## Kei (May 26, 2008)

That looks interesting whether it's real or not, I personally like Vista a lot and if 7's even better that'd be awesome. I like some of the visual things they did in those shots.

K


----------



## Kei (May 26, 2008)

Hey Shadow, you can always turn those things off and just enjoy the benefits of a better OS as well. I thought the samething about XP when I went from '98 up to XP, I didn't want the "flashy" look just the business part. Now with Vista I enjoy the more flash they have and it flows well with the business end of it all.

K


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 26, 2008)

Wow looks very nice. Seems like the took the transparency a step further, making the whole Windows Transparent instead of just the top.


----------



## Rol87 (May 26, 2008)

I wonder how much unnecessary stuff r they going to add?


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (May 26, 2008)

great, more form over function from microsoft......wish they wouldnt try and follow apples lead...... 

i want function with form, or function over form personaly, as long as it works PROPERLY i will be happy.....oi.....


----------



## VulkanBros (May 26, 2008)

Microsoft keeps the hardware industri running...thats for sure...and us poor customers with emty pockets....

Theese things showing of...Mac and some Linux distributions already can that....and with much lesser hardware requierments......

BUT....either way....the game developers are going to make games for Mac/linux or 
we have to run Vine for the rest of our days.....or just be rich and buy Vista or whatever they call it....

And yes .... what a wonderfull day....


----------



## Darknova (May 26, 2008)

I would like to point out that despite the screenshot saying Windows 7 Ultimate, they are for the mobile versions like Tablet's and that new Screen thingy (Surface I think it's called...)

The desktop version at this point has no GUI.


----------



## farlex85 (May 26, 2008)

Yeah surface, that does look like that would fit w/ that. Looks cool though.


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 26, 2008)

If those are real, then it looks like the circular interface mentioned a few years back is going to be true... and that the start menu is well on it's way to gettin replaced.


----------



## Edito (May 26, 2008)

I like the visual of vista and if 7 look like the screens will like it even more im using vista since the release date and i just can´t back to xp cause i like beautiful softwares...


----------



## bigtye (May 26, 2008)

My understanding of Windows 7 is that it is supposed to be trimmed down. One of the problems they have with Vista is it is too builky to run on tablet pc's and tiny eepc's, so other os's are starting to encroach on market share. MS need an OS that can be utilized in this market or it faces linux and others getting an incrwasing foothold.

Tye


----------



## computertechy (May 27, 2008)

personaly i think bill gates should be stoned to death for making vista.

hmmm what punishment now for windows 7?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 27, 2008)

computertechy said:


> personaly i think bill gates should be stoned to death for making vista.
> 
> hmmm what punishment now for windows 7?



If someone is dead you cant punish them anymore.


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2008)

ah great no more inward open menu bar


----------



## AsRock (May 27, 2008)

OOh adding crap all ready but i guess you can turn it off like you can on Vista \ XP.

I really hope they do a real striped version of it as i'm thinking Vista again.  They have a load of work in front of them thats for sure. As with vista i'll get it if it's free.  Unless some REALLY good  happens.


----------



## computertechy (May 27, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> If someone is dead you cant punish them anymore.



yea but i could become a necrophiliac and play with him!

PMSL


----------



## magibeg (May 27, 2008)

OMG, its like they took everything i hated about vista and added more of the same then mixed everything i hate about macs with it. Hmm it seems i'm becoming bitter with age


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2008)

computertechy said:


> yea but i could become a necrophiliac and play with him!
> 
> PMSL



Let's stay on topic... Sicko!:shadedshu


----------



## Conti027 (May 27, 2008)

I like it. I like style


----------



## warhammer (May 27, 2008)

If it wasnt for GATES we would still be in the dark ages DOS 6,7,8,9,10 ...


----------



## Braveheart (May 27, 2008)

yeah looks like a real trust worthy site -.-


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2008)

It dosesn't matter to me how it looks, as long as I can gut it out, tweak it, and make it usable enough for my needs.  What I'm concerned with, is how the O/S is built, and how efficient it will run on my machine.  XP runs fine, after tweaking it.  Vista runs fine, after tweaking it (yeah, it takes a little longer than XP to tweak), I'm sure Windows 7 will be the same.


----------



## Karamas (May 27, 2008)

I think if i wanted something I would go to a mac.....I mean it looks the same.  I think they should regress to the DOS style.  They are putting too much effort into the "look" and not the capabilities of the OS.  Look at how demanding vista is just for the GUI alone.  They spent so much time making it look pretty they forgot that they were even making an OS, and ended up selling a game with a lot of bugs.


----------



## Triprift (May 27, 2008)

From what ive heard its gonna be more slimlined than Vista wich i suppose isnt that hard to do certainly looks sweet.


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 27, 2008)

to those of lustin for Minwin... Windows 7 will not be based on it. I read a story on it a few weeks back.  Windows 7 will have the same basic requirements of Vista SP1 (vista SP1 is a bit nicer to low end systems than Vista RTM fyi).  MinWin will be used for writing apps and such at Microsoft.
Now, Windows 7 should SEEM lighter, because it'd be like launching Vista in 2010, and by then, 16 core CPUs should be common, so Vista will fly on those systems, and so will Windows 7.
Microsoft's plans for Windows now are the same as Apple did to OS X.... Incrimental improvements only slight increases in system requirements, and Windows 7 should also increase compatability with programs via virtual machines, like OS X did with the Classic enviroment... MS is not copying Apple, they are just getting ready to start advancing their Windows OS into a more advanced product that will eventually no longer be Windows as we know it, but still be able to run all Windows apps.

EDIT: basicvally what I am sayin is that virtual machines are the future.


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 27, 2008)

Darknova said:


> I would like to point out that despite the screenshot saying Windows 7 Ultimate, they are for the mobile versions like Tablet's and that new Screen thingy (Surface I think it's called...)
> 
> The desktop version at this point has no GUI.



Ah, but I think is is really 7 Ultimate, because Vista Ultimate has Tablet PC features in it, and the windows 7 developers said that they want advanced touch support in the OS because they fore see touch screens becoming common as they strive to get rid of the KB and mouse input methods. Also, voice recogition will be 'extremely advanced' compared to Vista and XP, so much so that you should be able to run windows 7 with only your voice. (read that somewhere too, lol)

Damn, I read too much about windows 7... But hell, I want it!  lol.


----------



## Laurijan (May 27, 2008)

I hope that it will be more compatible with XP progs which is by far the only reason i dont use vista..


----------



## philbrown23 (May 27, 2008)

beyond_amusia said:


> Ah, but I think is is really 7 Ultimate, because Vista Ultimate has Tablet PC features in it, and the windows 7 developers said that they want advanced touch support in the OS because they fore see touch screens becoming common as they strive to get rid of the KB and mouse input methods. Also, voice recogition will be 'extremely advanced' compared to Vista and XP, so much so that you should be able to run windows 7 with only your voice. (read that somewhere too, lol)
> 
> Damn, I read too much about windows 7... But hell, I want it!  lol.



exatly, it says I think in there somwhere that it is 7 ultimate wich is why it has those "tablet" features, oh and virtual machines are te future, they just prolly will not be as "enthusiast friendly" as desktops are so they will be shunned in some places.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 27, 2008)

thanx


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 27, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> exatly, it says I think in there somwhere that it is 7 ultimate wich is why it has those "tablet" features, oh and virtual machines are te future, they just prolly will not be as "enthusiast friendly" as desktops are so they will be shunned in some places.



Yes... I don't like the idea of rebooting into a classic mode, BUT, windows 7 will not need to do that like OS X had too. The needed APIs and shit will be there in the OS.. so basdically it says "Windows 98 app!" and loads the needed stuff so it'll run fine, kinda like Vista does on a less successful level.


----------

